# GTAW (TIG) Electode Grinding Wheel?



## Uglydog (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been using a dedicated Aluminum Oxide 6inch bench grinding wheel to sharpen tungsten.
I perused my lit, while I found extensive references to tungsten sharpening technique, I found no mention of wheel selection. 
Does anyone have a recommendation?
My intent is to stay with my dedicated bench grinder.

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 16, 2013)

If you use thoriated tungsten mind the dust. Bad juju.
When I weld Al I just reverse polarity and give it a few quick shots on some scrap.Makes a nice round ball and pulls the crud off the electrode.
*************Just Saying****************G************:bash:


----------



## Ray C (Jul 16, 2013)

Daryl / All,

I too use a dedicated grinder which is one of those tiny junky things from HF. It has a 2 or 3" wheel. Tungsten of any variety will make a grove which is annoying next time you go to freshen-up a HSS bit; thus, I use a dedicated grinder.  I don't imagine the type of wheel makes much difference.  I actually like the little low-power thing for this purpose as, it gets the job done and is not powerful enough to send the shaft through your hand or abdomen if you accidentally poke it in at the wrong angle.


Ray


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 16, 2013)

Dedicated wheel and keep it dressed.  Tungs will wear a groove in a stone pretty quick so keep a dresser handy.  I also turn my tings with a drill while sharpening so the tip is symmetrical and has a uniform taper.  I find that the longer the taper the better the arc control can be.  Abrupt or short tapers seem to make the arc dance and more difficult to control.  consistency is the key, so work on getting as many the same as you can.  That really helps, especially for newcomers and less experienced welders..

Bob


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 16, 2013)

i'll add 2 cents to the ante:

i always found it best to get grinding wheels with a finer grain to them for sharpening the tungsten.
i believe the scratches left by the wheel are shallower and contribute to a better electron transfer between tungsten and work.
the sharpening process will take a few seconds longer, and you go through more grinding wheels proportionately, but i think overall it's the best in my opinion.

A dedicated wheel is the only way to go, contamination of your tungsten is a no no
:nono:


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 16, 2013)

HF used to sell a small 3 1/2 mini grinder that was originally available with a flex shaft attachment.  The little grinder is the perfect tool for grinding tungs.  It is very small and you would resist the tempatation to try and grind anything very big on it and it takes up very little room on the bench.  You could put it on a shelf out of the way when your not using it.  It is light enough to move around with one hand and just powerfull enough to work well on tungs.  They used to be dirt cheap from HF too.  I haven't seen them in the HF ad for a while, but I saw some very similar on Ebay yesterday for a pretty good price.  Definitely worth looking into if your in need of a small, cheap, dedicated tung grinder for your shop or service truck.  When I ran my service truck the generator section of my miller was often used for grinders, cutters, wheels, lights and electric impact wrenches.  Take a look and see if this isn't just the cutest little grinder ever and fits the bill for a tung grinder perfectly too.

Bob


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 16, 2013)

anyone try these?

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/alfa-srl/alfaweb_en/index.htm


or chemical sharpeners


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 17, 2013)

TOOLMASTER said:


> anyone try these?
> 
> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/alfa-srl/alfaweb_en/index.htm
> 
> ...



I've held tungsten in extra collets to facilitate spin.
Interestingly, all the how to manuals I've seen show holding the tungsten the other direction.
I've always believed that there is less likelyhood of injury should you loose control of the tungsten while grinding.

Daryl
MN


----------

